# What are Your Favorite Herbs & Spices?



## Natalie.Jordache (Nov 30, 2009)

Mine is the monterey chicken spice.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

I usually buy what's on sale at the grocery store. I like thyme, rosemary, oregano, and sage. As far as spices go, I like cardamom, nutmeg, allspice.
Pepper is probably my all around favorite.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 30, 2009)

I love pepper too..... black pepper and red pepper flakes!

my favorite fresh herbs are basil, peppermint and garlic

dried... nutmeg, italian seasoning and garlic powder


I'm not fussy either... I buy what's on sale.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

and bay leaf


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 30, 2009)

salt and pepper are basic seasonings. herbs: basil thyme tarragon rosemary for differents meats fish etc. spices: chili flakes (red pepper) nutmeg (so much cna be done with this spice on cheese dishes, greens, in au gratins etc. and cinnamon great on many meats for a middle east twist.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 30, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> salt and pepper are basic seasonings. herbs: basil thyme tarragon rosemary for differents meats fish etc. spices: chili flakes (red pepper) *nutmeg (so much cna be done with this spice* on cheese dishes, greens, in au gratins etc. and cinnamon great on many meats for a middle east twist.


 I know!!  I love to sprinkle a bit on holiday hot toddies that are frothy or have whipped cream on top.   A little is also good in mashed potatoes, and I have even added some to tomato sauce.  Don't curl your nose, it's actually very good, especially in chili, if you only add a pinch.


----------



## TheMamma (Dec 1, 2009)

My favorite herbs are basil and rosemary
My favorite spices are  black pepper, clove and nutmeg


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2009)

I use all of the basic herbs and spices; but my favorites are cinnamon and rosemary.  Probably don't use them as much as the other common ones; but really enjoy them when they are used.  

I have been trying to grow my own rosemary for a couple of years now without success.  Really not sure why because rosemary is supposed to grow like a weed.  I've got a plant in a big pot right now that seems to be doing well after several months so maybe I have managed to finally break the curse.  If it continues to do well indoors over the winter, I plan to put it in the ground next spring.

Another favorite is a pepper mix idea that I stole from McCormick,  This goes in the pepper grinder that sits on the dinner table.....black pepper, pink pepper, green pepper, white pepper, allspice and coriander mixed in equal quantities.


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 1, 2009)

I love spices...food is nothing without spices...my fave are black&white pepper, chilies, japaleños, thyme, rosemary, oregano, cinnamon and tamarind..I do love Mexican cuisine so spices are never lacking in that department:


----------



## merstar (Dec 5, 2009)

Sarawak Black peppercorns, smoked black pepper, herbes de Provence, fines herbes, smoked paprika, garlic powder, toasted onion powder, cumin powder, chili powder, basil, oregano, curry powder, cinnamon, garam masala...


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 5, 2009)

My "secret" ingredient is dried Herbes des Provence. You can get a decent jar in any grocery store spice section, but I buy mine at Polcari's in Boston on the corner of Salem and Parmenter. They sell it by the ounce so you can get a little or a lot.  

Otherwise, I generally use fresh herbs, either from my little herb garden or wherever I can get some goodies.   I love marjoram and tarragon.  and lavender is one of the loveliest herbs You can use the leaves just as you would rosemary.


----------



## HMGgal (Dec 6, 2009)

Boy, I wouldn't want to cook without a large assortment. I love most of them, but reach for smoked chipotle powder, lemon pepper, and steak shake an awful lot. Oh, lavender salt and fresh basil get used a lot, Just for sheer smell, I like to cut twigs of my culinary grade rosemary and put it in a little vase


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW I do not know if I have a favorite I am a spice Queen though and study them all and love to use them. Some of the ones I use the most are cardamom, sumac, galangal and ok about 100 others lol.

I always keep fresh mint, parsley and coriander in the fridge as well.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I love pepper too..... black pepper and red pepper flakes!
> 
> my favorite fresh herbs are basil, peppermint and garlic
> 
> ...


 
pepper on top of my list too. i don't salt so i use a lot of it.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 26, 2009)

Garlic, "Italian Seasoning", Smoked Paprika, Chinese Five Spice, and Sweet Sea Salt (I know, not an herb or spice, but it falls into this category by default.)


----------



## Claire (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't buy a lot of spice mixes, but two staples in my cabinet are Cavender's Greek seasoning and Lawrey's.  They are my short-cuts.  I buy a lot of others, but these mixes are the ones I reach for in a hurry.


----------



## busyfingers (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a small jar of Herbes des Provence given to me this Christmas. 

Please advise me as to what foods they should be used with. Also,  should I freeze the jar to keep the herbs fresh longer?

The ingredients on the label just states, herbs and lavender.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 2, 2010)

Busyfingers, I love herbes de provence--great on chicken or pork.  I also make the New York Times bread recipe, and sprinkle it heavily with H d P before baking.  I buy a 4 ounce bag at a time, and keep it in the freezer.

For those of you who buy whatever is cheapest--try, just once, ordering from Penzeys or some other high quality spice company.  You will be amazed at the incredible flavor.  Kinda like the difference between store bought and homegrown tomatoes!  If you buddy up with someone else and buy in bulk, the price difference between grocery store and Penzeys is minimal.


----------



## Claire (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparrowgrass, I agree with stepping it up a dollar or two to get a better quality of herbs and spices.  Although I cook a lot, there are only the two of us, so I need a long shelf life.  Besides the blends I mentioned, I either order Penzeys or go to a local couple who buy in bulk and package it.  It is always so disappointing to go to make a dish and find that there is little-to-no flavor in the seasonings on your shelf.  I once went to make Greek spaghetti/Cincinnati chili only to find that my cinnamon was totally flavorless, and I'd just bought it at the grocery store.  The same thing happened once when I was making your more mainstream chili and found cumin had no flavor.  It's one thing when the spices are old and have been sitting on the shelf for awhile.  But quite another to find out that your seasonings were old when you bought them.  Paprika is another thing.  You have to know how often I've been told paprika has no flavor, you just put it on things for color!  Then people go "WOW!  What did you season this with?"  I've never gone wrong with Penzeys OR with my local "spice guy".  Once I wanted a mild paprika for a dish, not hot or smokey, and he saw me walking down the street, ran out, brought me in, and had me sample his paprika.  Yes, just what I was looking for.  Nothing like a personal relationship with your providers.  Yes, it costs a little more, and for some it simply isn't an option.  But if it is, go for it, you'll be happy.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepper, garlic, cumin, basil, peppermint, parsley, paprika, cayenne, thyme, rosemary, cardamom.. ok I'll stop here.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 5, 2010)

i use the same ones except the peppermint. did just buy peppermint extract but know that is not the same


----------



## HNLute (Jan 5, 2010)

Kosher Salt, Black Pepper, Cumin both ground and seed, Celery seed, Onion seed, Cloves, Ground Cloves, Oregano, Fresh Italian Parsley. Fresh Basil, Fresh Cilantro  are all favorites of mine, I use others of course but find these inspire me.


----------



## HNLute (Jan 5, 2010)

*Snips and snails, and puppy dog tails*

Kosher Salt, Black Pepper, Cumin both ground and seed, Celery seed, Onion seed, Cloves, Ground Cloves, Oregano, Fresh Italian Parsley. Fresh Basil, Fresh Cilantro  are all favorites of mine, I use others of course but find these inspire me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 6, 2010)

Tarragon.  Lots of others come in second, but it's getting to the point where I'm looking for recipes that use tarragon.  I think I'm the one who's "gone".



Claire said:


> I don't buy a lot of spice mixes, but two staples in my cabinet are Cavender's Greek seasoning and Lawrey's.  They are my short-cuts.  I buy a lot of others, but these mixes are the ones I reach for in a hurry.


I used to use Lawry's Seasoned Salt all the time until our daughter pointed out to me that the second(?) ingredient is _sugar._  She got me to switch to McCormick's Seasoned Salt and I haven't regretted it.  Well, except for tuna salad.  There's something special when I use the Lawry's in my tuna salad...so I still have the bottle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd have to say my favorite is pepper, I use all kinds.  Chili powder would be next.  I was going to mention garlic and ginger, but they technically are not spices or herbs...at least the way I use them.  Love mint!  Okay, too many, now I'm starting to think of all the spices and herbs I use....


----------

